# Ridgid Cam on a budget...buying used?



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

So I have decided to buy a camera system. I know Ridgid is the way to go but I am still on a budget. I subscribe to the theory that a used Ridgid system is still better than buying another brand (as mentioned by another member in my other post).

I wish there were deals on new equipment more than once a year at the pumper show. And yes, I have spoke w they guys at AJ Coleman. 

So what is the opinion on buying used? Some have said to only buy if a "smoking deal" is found. What is considered a smoking deal?

I'm looking for a mini reel, CS6 (w/ batteries/charger) and scout locator. New cost $8200 (per Kirk @ AJ Coleman TODAY)

From what I have found on Ebay it looks like I could save in the neighborhood of $2K (give or take a bit) as opposed to buying new. This brings me into the range of what I have budgeted ($6k)

Just curious as to what kind of deals can be had for used equipment. I consider saving $2K a pretty good deal, maybe not smoking deal but good. 

If you have made a smoking deal (locally or ebay) on this type of equipment let me know. Like to hear about actual purchases rather than ebay listings that have not yet been finalized.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ask your local Ridgid rep for advice on getting a used (or new) camera serviced. Mine claims to bring me a temp camera if I need to send in mine for service. So far no need for that offer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ya gotta look, look, look...then just when yur wife says "Jesus! Yur one the phone again!"...you look some more. 

I slowly pieced my setup over like 6 months and it drove me batsh*t crazy all the looking. I scored my navitrack on Craigslist from a guy in Vegas for I think $1,100.00 then bought the CS6 earlier than I wanted but it was like the last day of the spring fling and I'm so glad I did that because I got the batteries for free (saved like $680.00 from buying local in SoCal. 

Then just when I thought all hope was lost on a 200' mini and set on buying new...BAM! One morning I was parousing Craigslist earlier than normal and a deal that sounded too good to be true was listed just minutes prior to logging on. I called the guy and it seemed legit so I really felt it out and cancelled everything for the day and drove the 2-1/2 hours to San Diego and scored a used once mini for $2,200.00 and a complete K-50 setup wit all the drum adapters and cable for $600.00 I was so stoked. 

So ya gotta keep looking and expand your search to even a few hours drive away on Craigslist.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ya gotta look, look, look...then just when yur wife says "Jesus! Yur one the phone again!"...you look some more.
> 
> I slowly pieced my setup over like 6 months and it drove me batsh*t crazy all the looking. I scored my navitrack on Craigslist from a guy in Vegas for I think $1,100.00 then bought the CS6 earlier than I wanted but it was like the last day of the spring fling and I'm so glad I did that because I got the batteries for free (saved like $680.00 from buying local in SoCal.
> 
> ...


Yup don't know better words. This above is the way to go!


I purchased off ebay and craiglist as well. You just have to keep looking you can get a 200ft mini reel for around 3k to $3500. A mini monitor for about $1200. My advise whatever you do. I don't recommend buying the small reel with the camera mounted on top such as the one on this link. I have seen complete set ups go for $4500 used.

http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2009/03/20/987934/MiniPakSSCompactDOWNHGH4CY.jpg

The reason for this is the push cable is not very strong and I had lots of problems pushing right after 65ft. I highly recommend the following one because you can use a 2" access and go in no problem 150ft plus.

http://www.toolstop.co.uk/ridgid-35131-seesnake-mini-reel-with-minipak-monitor-30-metres-p14714

This is the perfect set up to get you going. A cs6 is better but lil more money but worth it as far as monitors. On the reel go with my second link or the big reel but you can't use the big reel on 2" lines. Good luck be patient and you'll find a great deal:thumbsup:


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to expand search parameters on craigslist? I would like to search my home state and a couple surrounding states without having to click on each individual city, there are like 18 in my home state alone. Even is I could do a search per state that would save a lot of hassle.


Edit: found sites that do this by searching "expand search parameters craigslist"


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Jiffy said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to expand search parameters on craigslist? I would like to search my home state and a couple surrounding states without having to click on each individual city, there are like 18 in my home state alone. Even is I could do a search per state that would save a lot of hassle. Edit: found sites that do this by searching "expand search parameters craigslist"


Searchtempest.com


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Jiffy said:


> So I have decided to buy a camera system. I know Ridgid is the way to go but I am still on a budget. I subscribe to the theory that a used Ridgid system is still better than buying another brand (as mentioned by another member in my other post).
> 
> I wish there were deals on new equipment more than once a year at the pumper show. And yes, I have spoke w they guys at AJ Coleman.
> 
> ...


4000 off full price. I'd rather do a new reel and used locator and monitor.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

I just came across the MiniPak CCU while searching for used systems.

Just curious why Ridgid discontinued this unit or does not offer anything similar, maybe with updated screen resolution to 640 x 480 to match image quality of the other units.

If they could offer something like this at a $1000 price point this would be perfect for me at least until I can make some money to afford one of the units with all the options. It has all the essential controls and offers a video out port if I want to connect a mini SD DVR.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

The MiniPak monitors are great can't go wrong with that. I think the CS6 is the one that replaced the minipak. I have 4minipaks no problems at all. I had them for about 4 years years now I highly recommend those monitors!


----------

